# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Critters in siphoned water



## MissTinaSparkle (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi, I just siphoned my 1.5g all plant/cherry shrimp (and of course pond snail) bowl. I had vaccumed really deep in one spot and when i looked in the container I was siphoning into, I noticed movement. Expecting just another pond snail, I instead noticed a few hair-like 3-7mm long white/translucent type critters. They seem to be able to stretch out and reach toward pieces of mulm.

Does anyone know what this is? Is it a pest? Should I be worried?


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey,
Sorry nobody got to your post until now. Have you observed them on glass? What you're describing sounds very much like flatworms or nematodes. I would say that it's not a problem at all, so unless you have animals dieing (misspelled?) it should be no problem. I once cultured flatworms to feed baby guppies above fry length, but not quite adult. So see if you can get some of those "creatures" on a piece of glass, then compare them to pictures you can find on google images if you do a search for "freshwater flatworms" or "nematodes."

Hope this helps,
Brendan

THIS seems the most likely, just scroll all the way to the bottom, and it explains all about it.


----------



## MissTinaSparkle (Jan 22, 2006)

Y'know what, I think you nailed it. That looks and souns just like what I had found. Thanks so much!


----------

